# Generac Snow Blowers



## Dexmar (Oct 18, 2020)

Hi good morning to all. I'm a new member on this site and I'm looking to buy a snow blower for the first time. I'm a member of Costco and I see they have snow blowers from Generac and a company I've never heard of before call Massimo. 
Does anyone have any info or reviews of either one? I would really appreciate any help I can get in making a decision. Thank you very much and stay safe.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Home depot has the Generac on their website. The Massimo has the same chute crank system also. Another rebranding of DR. , Dirty Hand Tools, etc....


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

I would prefer to buy a name brand , bit Costco's warranty is tough to beat.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

DR has good parts support. Most likely parts are interchangeable


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I wouldn't buy either. Generac is in the snowblower business now?


----------



## TooTall999 (Nov 19, 2015)

Looking at the Home Depot Generac 28" blower, it's basically the same as the DR 28" blower which I have and I'm very happy with. Generac owns DR now.


----------



## Dexmar (Oct 18, 2020)

Dexmar said:


> Hi good morning to all. I'm a new member on this site and I'm looking to buy a snow blower for the first time. I'm a member of Costco and I see they have snow blowers from Generac and a company I've never heard of before call Massimo.
> Does anyone have any info or reviews of either one? I would really appreciate any help I can get in making a decision. Thank you very much and stay safe.





RIT333 said:


> I would prefer to buy a name brand , bit Costco's warranty is tough to beat.


The good thing with buying it from Costco is I can always return it anytime it goes bad lol. There return policy is second to none.


----------



## Dexmar (Oct 18, 2020)

Thanks guys I'm leaning towards buying the Genarac from Costco. It seems to have all the features that the other brands have. And the good thing about buying it from Costco is I can always return it at anytime if I'm not happy with it.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

first time i've heard of that one, Shopping


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

They may have a great return policy, but do you really want to load it up and take it back in the middle of a snow storm and then have to shovel the 20 inches of snow when you get home and then have to source and purchase another machine?

I would recommend going with a more common and proven manufacturer (Toro, Ariens Honda, MTD etc). Remember you usually get what you pay for as far as reliability, performance and quality. I would also recommend buying from a dealer instead of a big box store.

Good luck with your search


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

I would stay as far away as possible from anything Generac sold at the Big Box Stores.
Too many people learned that lesson the hard way when purchasing Generac generators.
Good luck finding parts and service for them and the Generac named engines. We contacted Generac too many times to count for engine parts, and the Generac people didn't even know who made the engines, they only knew they were made by many different "Fly by night" companies in China that could produce them as cheap as possible. No two engines were built the same, and none of the parts would fit or interchange that they could get, if they could even get the parts in the first place.
Be careful, don't just purchase on the "Name", you might be sorry, check for their years of quality, service and parts availability first.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

I have to agree with Ziggy. Snowblowers are not something you want to have to return. Spend the extra money on a brand name, and from a dealer if you have a good one. Especially if you are not planning to regular maintenance. 

tx


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

no problems with getting generac parts here, good service took some time to find a good one, i don't get parts from generac i do from Generac Generators, Parts & Accessories | Ziller Electric order in the am ship in the pm..

as to problems i have 500 hours on a 2008 16kw with only two minor issues the control unit led went blank and the oil pressure switch stuck open,


----------



## yooperWildCat (Oct 28, 2020)

I just saw the 30" model and ordered it. Usually only run Arians and a few others. But the 15" auger is what sold me. Mine is supposed to get to my local TSC on Friday. had an email code that gave me an extra $200 off online. was a I was all ready to get new platinum or something along those lines. But was one at the dealer a local purchased and had them setup waiting to be picked up. Looked so nice and he had just test ran it all set up. In hindsight seeing how much of a blind purchase it was given the new setup or lack of information i can find. I wish id have gotten some photos and video. I contacted DR today got belts and all the stuff that will burn out already ordered. ordered extra friction disc just because. Want to see what some of the parts are for x-reference. I dont know about past generation DR snowblowers. Since this is a DR snowblower. But i tend to love generac and saw the quality the thickness i was really sold. I was also sad i couldnt buy it there. But found it really cheap online. 

When i get it friday and get it all together Ill snap some photos and videos and post the belt sizes since this post frequently popped up in all my searches. I fear others may not realize how blind of a purchase it was til they call generac and get sent to DR. Honestly i buy all the spare parts right away. Cause out here in the YOOP i live on the edge of nowhere and if i get buried, it would be a bad thing to find myself in. 

Im actually really glad i picked up this white snowblower and was at the shop grabbing belts to see it. Because IDC if the engine blows i have a shelf of extra's. The only thing im slightly skeptical on is the gearbox. But i never had problem with non cast ones in my usage. I have to clear about 200+ yards every snowfall. I always find snowblowers the most cost effective. More work yes, But if you love snowblowers Its a lot of fun! Way cheaper than servicing a diesel or a tractor with PTO blower. 


So will definitely keep posting to track how a generac blower does. Cause as far as generac told me this is their first time branding a DR power blower.. but the guy said they could have done it one off in the past and he not know. I've also never heard anything bad about generac other than same as any brand "lemon" story. 'Mine was bad but this is great' tales. I definitely get the snow if its junk we will find out. But DR power while being salesmen seemed convinced i'd be even more blown away by it than just seeing it... but actually running it!. thats what they told me about the 3stage cubs as well...


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

I'm surprised that Generac snow blowers would be made by any company other than Murray/Briggs & Stratton as they own Generac. Why buy from another company and provide DR with a profit when you can keep that profit in your pocket using your own assembly line? But who know what goes on behind the golden curtain.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

deezlfan said:


> I'm surprised that Generac snow blowers would be made by any company other than Murray/Briggs & Stratton as they own Generac. Why buy from another company and provide DR with a profit when you can keep that profit in your pocket using your own assembly line? But who know what goes on behind the golden curtain.


Years ago Briggs acquired the portable generator products division of Generac. In the mid 2000's Generac was legally able to reenter that market separate from B&S which they did. Currently they are 2 completely different companies.


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

Thanks for the update.


----------



## yooperWildCat (Oct 28, 2020)

deezlfan said:


> I'm surprised that Generac snow blowers would be made by any company other than Murray/Briggs & Stratton as they own Generac. Why buy from another company and provide DR with a profit when you can keep that profit in your pocket using your own assembly line? But who know what goes on behind the golden curtain.


after i saw this blower i was like I have to get one. So honestly if i was a person in charge of the lineup and saw this. Id be like "yah im in". But seems he pointed out the existing holding has their own lineup again. Either way generac or DR power I cant wait to get it and put some videos up on it. Cant wait for 2' of snow to use it now either.


----------



## TooTall999 (Nov 19, 2015)

I have the 28" DR which I bought last year and I love it. Hard to beat all the features and quality of construction at the price. I too am a big fan of the industry leading 15" auger, it really makes the snow fly!


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Dexmar said:


> Thanks guys I'm leaning towards buying the Genarac from Costco. It seems to have all the features that the other brands have. And the good thing about buying it from Costco is I can always return it at anytime if I'm not happy with it.


You buy it yet?


----------



## yooperWildCat (Oct 28, 2020)

My local TSC wasnt available when they tried to drop it off friday. So sometime between tomorrow and friday they are going to the Conway transit hub to pick mine up. Meanwhile ive been working on my old ariens eagerly waiting.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

TSC? = ?


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

yooperWildCat said:


> My local TSC wasnt available when they tried to drop it off friday. So sometime between tomorrow and friday they are going to the Conway transit hub to pick mine up.


Let the count down begin!


Big Ed said:


> TSC? = ?


Tractor Supply Company


----------



## yooperWildCat (Oct 28, 2020)

Zavie said:


> Let the count down begin!
> 
> Tractor Supply Company


Yes i got what i feel was an amazing deal on it through tractor supply company. Sorry im used to just calling it TSC for short. I had to contact them so they could schedule the pickup. I asked them if i could drive the 2 hours to pick it up they said no. So for now working on the other blowers.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Tractor Supply is also carrying Toro now.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Tractor supply seems to be expanding quit a bit and opening new stores, now have one 10 min from me


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

expanding? more like ballooning i have 4 within a 1/2 hour drive 2 of them opened last year,


----------



## yooperWildCat (Oct 28, 2020)

Dauntae said:


> Tractor supply seems to be expanding quit a bit and opening new stores, now have one 10 min from me


what i like about tsc is they have the best policy for a big box store in my opinion when it comes to equipment. Its not like you are left holding the bag. i have 2 in each direction but both are an hour drive. I kind of live in the middle of nowhere in the U.P.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

Big Ed said:


> TSC? = ?


yes ed we have tractor supply in new jersey, maybe not so much down south around you but sure a lot up here https://www.tractorsupply.com/ real world they are like having a harbor tools for farmers ,


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Zavie said:


> Let the count down begin!
> 
> Tractor Supply Company


OK, Thanks
I see there is one 30 mins away from me.
I never heard of them before around my area.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I have 2 ... each one is only 10-15 minutes in either direction from me here in central CT.

They are great stores for select stuff and run some very good sale prices .... I like browsing the isles, just like Harbor Freight, but that can be dangerous to the wallet ...


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

captchas said:


> yes ed we have tractor supply in new jersey, maybe not so much down south around you but sure a lot up here https://www.tractorsupply.com/ real world they are like having a harbor tools for farmers ,


I am a wheelman not a farmer.  
Maybe I would like an Antique truck store.

Though I do have 2 green thumbs around my house.
Farmer Ed it has a nice ring to it.
Maybe Plowboy Ed.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

back to on course to generac snow blowers now which i see listed for online sales at TSC,and HD now,


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

captchas said:


> back to on course to generac snow blowers now which i see listed for online sales at TSC,and HD now,


Ok back to work.
@yooperWildCat when you get a chance take off the cover of the chute turning housing, #21 on the parts diagrams and see how much lubes is in there. The demo at Blaine's is hard to rotate. I disconnected the cable and the handle and cable turned freely. Thanks and fingers crossed for you getting yours today!


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

I read the spec sheets and the fuel tank holds 1.21 gallons. They also indicated 30w oil, interesting.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

page 11 of the owners manual found here Generac Chore - 30 inch Snow Blower
under engine fluid requirements it reads 5w30 or 0w30, not shipped with oil in motor


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

captchas said:


> page 11 of the owners manual found here Generac Chore - 30 inch Snow Blower
> under engine fluid requirements it reads 5w30 or 0w30, not shipped with oil in motor


That makes sense. Spec sheet misprint.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

i read that also and thought it odd, read the owners manual only to see what we all know 0w.or 5 w30 which makes way better sense
they also print to check the separate engine owners manual for more detailed information including fuel and oil quantities and cold temperature information for which there is no link for a down load at this time save right from the loncin web site which is listed as unsafe by google

one thing for sure reading the very detailed owners manual one needs a good set of metric hand tools as it is 100% metric which leads me to ask a dumb question? where is it really made since it's total metric??


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I am sure at this point in time, with global economy's, there is quite a bit of metric being manufactured in the USA, as well as around the world.


----------



## yooperWildCat (Oct 28, 2020)

captchas said:


> i read that also and thought it odd, read the owners manual only to see what we all know 0w.or 5 w30 which makes way better sense
> they also print to check the separate engine owners manual for more detailed information including fuel and oil quantities and cold temperature information for which there is no link for a down load at this time save right from the loncin web site which is listed as unsafe by google
> 
> one thing for sure reading the very detailed owners manual one needs a good set of metric hand tools as it is 100% metric which leads me to ask a dumb question? where is it really made since it's total metric??


this will be odd for me since I'm used to pulling out my 3/8-9/16 little hand pack tool kit and pretty much gets me the whole way through the job with a few oversized exceptions. now I have to make a metric kit.... I'm going to go pick up another blower tomorrow as well. Looks like when I called the Tractor supply this morning. they did not go pick it up at the freight hub again. Which is a first this happening ordering equipment through tractor supply. It seems it's an issue with the local store. Not being available when they are trying to deliver it. So if it doesnt come today. I have no idea when it will come. They assured me today was the day. But I see it updated again to reschedule pickup. im going to see if I can get TSC to release it to me. Then when I pick up this other blower tomorrow maybe I can just grab it off the loading dock and throw both in the bed of my truck. Since I have to drive 3+ hours each way for this other blower. Whats another hour...


----------



## Mr. JT Monk (Oct 27, 2020)

yooperWildCat said:


> Yes i got what i feel was an amazing deal on it through tractor supply company. Sorry im used to just calling it TSC for short. I had to contact them so they could schedule the pickup. I asked them if i could drive the 2 hours to pick it up they said no. So for now working on the other blowers.


Can I ask where was the online email $200 off deal from? TSC or Generac? Sound like a smokin' deal ! 
Can anyone get this email?


----------



## yooperWildCat (Oct 28, 2020)

Mr. JT Monk said:


> Can I ask where was the online email $200 off deal from? TSC or Generac? Sound like a smokin' deal !
> Can anyone get this email?


it was $200 off on sale ($1099 reg. $1,299) + i had a coupon code that got me almost another $200 off in my email.(well 10% off + another $50 off, so $160) So when it was all said and done i got it for just under $1100 shipped with taxes. Since TSC lets you stack promo codes. You can do %off + cash off as long as its not restricted. But they have a flat freight fee of $70 i believe. and taxes was like another $70 so my promo codes basically paid the freight man and the tax man. But since it was online only and not in stores. Was only option for me. Honestly of all the ones i was looking at buying this year. Was the best value for my dollar assuming its on par with anything else i would have bought. Which was going do be an ariens platinum most likely.


and yes anyone who signs up for their emails can get their email promo. They are specific to your email and 1 time use. its called like the neighborhood program or something. I sign up and shop there regularly. So when i went to check out just happened to check my email and see some codes that were good til 10/27 and 10/31 in my email and was able to use both


----------



## Mr. JT Monk (Oct 27, 2020)

yooperWildCat said:


> it was $200 off on sale ($1099 reg. $1,299) + i had a coupon code that got me almost another $200 off in my email.(well 10% off + another $50 off, so $160) So when it was all said and done i got it for just under $1100 shipped with taxes. Since TSC lets you stack promo codes. You can do %off + cash off as long as its not restricted. But they have a flat freight fee of $70 i believe. and taxes was like another $70 so my promo codes basically paid the freight man and the tax man. But since it was online only and not in stores. Was only option for me. Honestly of all the ones i was looking at buying this year. Was the best value for my dollar assuming its on par with anything else i would have bought. Which was going do be an ariens platinum most likely.
> 
> 
> and yes anyone who signs up for their emails can get their email promo. They are specific to your email and 1 time use. its called like the neighborhood program or something. I sign up and shop there regularly. So when i went to check out just happened to check my email and see some codes that were good til 10/27 and 10/31 in my email and was able to use both


Thanks... I am near 4 TSC and had been getting emails .. . not lately though. 
Will look into signing up again.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

i wish you a lot of luck with the machine. as looking over and reading the owners manual it is well put together


----------



## yooperWildCat (Oct 28, 2020)

captchas said:


> i wish you a lot of luck with the machine. as looking over and reading the owners manual it is well put together


I will make a video and put it on youtube putting it together. See if i cant identify any parts for cross reference. Should be good to figure out the belts right away and stuff like that. The one i saw looked like a beast. Not the motor part thats the same as everyone. but the auger and stuff just felt like an old ariens.


----------



## yooperWildCat (Oct 28, 2020)

Mr. JT Monk said:


> Thanks... I am near 4 TSC and had been getting emails .. . not lately though.
> Will look into signing up again.


I love TSC for equipment. Only one i know of that will take it back even if you put gas and oil in it. Not sure if all do or what. but ive done it with no hassle and it didnt say anything about not doing it. They just were like No problem. ordered me a brand new one and bam was back in business 4 days later.


----------



## Mr. JT Monk (Oct 27, 2020)

yooperWildCat said:


> I love TSC for equipment. Only one i know of that will take it back even if you put gas and oil in it. Not sure if all do or what. but ive done it with no hassle and it didnt say anything about not doing it. They just were like No problem. ordered me a brand new one and bam was back in business 4 days later.


I agree . . I bought a number of items and TSC over the years. A "DR" type walk behind Grass trimmer, chain saw, and many other supplies and some accessories.
I didn't know about the return policy.... so good to hear.
I plan on going over to TSC, Lowe's and Another huge farm, sports goods, and multi product store Mills FF) all within 1/2 mile of each other.
Also, going to Blaine's and Home Depot maybe too.
Hoping they have a Generac in the store I can eyeball.


----------



## yooperWildCat (Oct 28, 2020)

Mr. JT Monk said:


> I agree . . I bought a number of items and TSC over the years. A "DR" type walk behind Grass trimmer, chain saw, and many other supplies and some accessories.
> I didn't know about the return policy.... so good to hear.
> I plan on going over to TSC, Lowe's and Another huge farm, sports goods, and multi product store Mills FF) all within 1/2 mile of each other.
> Also, going to Blaine's and Home Depot maybe too.
> Hoping they have a Generac in the store I can eyeball.


well if not i will 100% be picking mine up tomorrow. will post it all when i get it. if there is anything specific you want to snap photo or video of just let me know.


----------



## yooperWildCat (Oct 28, 2020)

I got good news and bad news. good news I got the generac. bad news is... i didnt make it home til dark and have no one to help me unload. But here is some pictures of the pretty box til tomorrow morning.















here is a picture of a pretty White snow boss 1350w in mint condish. I honestly plan to do a side by side of a 12", 14", 15" and 16" auger. I figure at this point its for science. Plus first snowfall in the U.P. will get more for her. Came with some of the accessories i had to take off so they wouldnt fly off on the highway. that makes 2 whites in 1 week, 1 ariens, 1 craftsman and the brand new generac!


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

If I was near you, I would help you unload so I could see all the toys .....


----------



## yooperWildCat (Oct 28, 2020)

oneacer said:


> If I was near you, I would help you unload so I could see all the toys .....


Thats whats up! I appreciate that


----------



## Mr. JT Monk (Oct 27, 2020)

Toys. . . shhhhhhhh ! Wives may read this over our shoulders !

They are necessary machines for the safety and well being of all the family, neighbors who walk the side walks, and prevent insurance claims from those who might slip and hurt themselves on driveways or side walks.


----------



## yooperWildCat (Oct 28, 2020)

Mr. JT Monk said:


> Toys. . . shhhhhhhh ! Wives may read this over our shoulders !
> 
> They are necessary machines for the safety and well being of all the family, neighbors who walk the side walks, and prevent insurance claims from those who might slip and hurt themselves on driveways or side walks.


Hey guys i will be the first one to say my wife bought me this generac. In hopes id stop buying "junk". so on my way to pick it up, i picked up one last "junker". 😂😂😂

If she buys em and i rebuild em for her. I dont care if she sells em right away. No truth be told, she liked that white i picked up so much over the ariens and other models we had. She was totally cool with my buying this white 1350w. she was doing the "mine" eyes the whole time i was handing over the cash.


----------



## yooperWildCat (Oct 28, 2020)

I tried to move it to the end of the tailgate and i was trying to size it up how i can get it off the truck and my porch to unbox in the light... and man that is a heavy box! i can lift an arctic cat 570ext in and out the back. but i cant lift that box.maybe cause i cant rest it on the bed and push it off the back. might have to call the neighbor over tomorrow to pick it up with his hay forks. it says its shipping weight is 340lbs id believe it too. dolly was no dice as well.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

you could always unbox it and assemble it in the back of your truck and then use your ramps to unload it. i use to load and unload my snowmobile by myself also and it is the reason my family got me ramps. i don't know if they realized buying me ramps was a bad idea since they would help me load/unload more and bigger things by myself that i would have not considered buying without the ramps lol.


----------



## yooperWildCat (Oct 28, 2020)

crazzywolfie said:


> you could always unbox it and assemble it in the back of your truck and then use your ramps to unload it. i use to load and unload my snowmobile by myself also and it is the reason my family got me ramps. i don't know if they realized buying me ramps was a bad idea since they would help me load/unload more and bigger things by myself that i would have not considered buying without the ramps lol.


the guy at tsc actually drove the box right into the white and it jabbed a hole with the chute handle. so i mean i felt like when i told him just leave it on the tail gate and manhandled the white sideways and then pushed it in, was so much easier. I will do that tomorrow. Maybe thats how i will make the assembly video. Then i can just grab it off the back and assemble it right there.


----------



## yooperWildCat (Oct 28, 2020)

Its off the truck and going to setup the tripod and such and make the video putting it together!


----------



## yooperWildCat (Oct 28, 2020)

i got everything setup. I was applying coats of paint to finish the White SB 855w first. Now will start cutting the box open! omw out the door. Just need a ham sammich quick


----------



## yooperWildCat (Oct 28, 2020)

it took me 4 hours to assemble this thing. Mostly because i was making videos. 2 it was missing carriage bolts to assemble it. Then i go to pour gas in it and i literally have to pour it slower then i can urinate or it overfills it. So was just dumping gas all over it. Took about 45 minutes and 3 phone calls, 2 of which they hung up on me at generic to just attempt to get the missing parts. I had carriage bolts. Need 5/16 x 3/4" i only have 1" or bigger so kind of a pain for the chute assembly. I notice some small things in the book are wrong from the parts diagram. the sticker for the chute height is backwards from the actual controls. So was lots of 2nd guessing myself. im covered in gas. Going to let it run a little bit to break in and then drain the oil. I still like the quality. Honestly its not worse experience than any other brand. Its just an annoyance when you drop that amount of $$ and its more a PITA to assemble then an old blower i can break down and put back together in that time. I needed a 10mm, 1/2", 7/16 and 5/8 wrenches to get the whole job done.and an extra set of hands for the handle bars. i probably could have had it done in 20 minutes if all the parts were there and the manual was accurate.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

@yooperWildCat it sure _looks_ serious!


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Well done you! 
I looked at the owners manual and it looks like the oil drain is on the right side. Do you think you will put an extension pipe on?


----------



## yooperWildCat (Oct 28, 2020)

then i just realized my headlight doesnt work. Now they informed me i have to take it to a service center to get a replacement of the defective LED headlight. i appear to have voltage it just isnt turning on.


----------



## yooperWildCat (Oct 28, 2020)

Zavie said:


> Well done you!
> I looked at the owners manual and it looks like the oil drain is on the right side. Do you think you will put an extension pipe on?


Its like a lawnmower style drain plug. Where its the yellow cap. it does not look like you can use an extender. ill take photos of the Locin engine setup in a minute. I need to wash the gas off me before i pass out.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

yooperWildCat said:


> Its like a lawnmower style drain plug. Where its the yellow cap. it does not look like you can use an extender. ill take photos of the Locin engine setup in a minute. I need to wash the gas off me before i pass out.


I see it now thanks


----------



## yooperWildCat (Oct 28, 2020)

honestly the power the way it moves the build quality is amazing. Its all the corners cut i noticed while assembling it and the fact that none of the accessories work that worries me. Maybe its a fluke. The auger is as high of quality as some of the 3k+ pto ones ive looked at. The gear box appears to be plastic. or have some sort of poly coating over it. The pulleys for the belts are plastic including engine. IDK is that what they have all gone too? Is everything plastic and corner cut as much as can be? Some of it i see like the plastic pulleys i have replacements i can use that will work if i cared. But the grips work but not the light, I think the right one isnt heating up. but considering it was $1000 less than the closest model i was looking at and easily better than the one i was going to get for $1100. if i get replacements and everything its no big deal. I guess what will tell the real test is when we get our first foot of snow. by end of this year this machine will either be the greatest machine in the line up i have. Or its going to be rehomed. I feel like its going to be a beast.


I feel like i may be being extra negative because of my unboxing experience. In the video you will see me go from the happiest in the world to slowly more dead inside.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

The real test will come with time, and how much use it gets.


----------



## yooperWildCat (Oct 28, 2020)

ive been on hold with generac for 1.5 hours they keep transferring me around.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

wrench's 1/2 is a tight 13mm 7/16 is 11mm. 5/8 is close to 15mm .for 14mm you can use a 9/16 stinks that you have deal with bull stinkie on day one. gas over fill is there a dirt mesh in the filler neck?


----------



## yooperWildCat (Oct 28, 2020)

auger belts are

truflex 4lxp945 x2

drive belt is







truflex 3lxp870


----------



## yooperWildCat (Oct 28, 2020)

captchas said:


> wrench's 1/2 is a tight 13mm 7/16 is 11mm. 5/8 is close to 15mm .for 14mm you can use a 9/16 stinks that you have deal with bull stinkie on day one. gas over fill is there a dirt mesh in the filler neck?


its the worst dirt mesh screen design ive ever seen it also had a gas gauge float in the middle. So its just really a blocker. I plan to cut it out. You almost have to fill it up like a nitro RC car. in a jug with a little tube all slow and squirting it like. its basically equivalent to trying to fill a shot glass that is draining through a straw in the bottom. lol Honestly dumbest design i've ever seen. Compound that with a "midwest can" safety spout and its 2 terrible designs uniting for the ultimate showcase of safety becoming as unsafe as possible lol.


But thats a Loncin issue. Just poor design. They must assume people use 1 gallon gas cans for lawn equipment. Normally when i see a mesh i assume it will be slow. But that was next level. Then compound it with the fact they didnt connect the gas line on the bottom of the tank. so all the gas got everywhere.


----------



## yooperWildCat (Oct 28, 2020)

on a side note. I think they have the cheapest LED for snowblowers. Can anyone else find one cheaper than $18+9.99 shipping already wired up for an ac 4 prong connector? im seriously asking? Honestly that looks about same panel as the cub cadet one i see people rig up for like $50. At this point its cheaper for me to just order the defective parts then waste my time and energy trying to get them to care. 

They were like "we will send you the missing parts" but for anything thats not working has to goto a service center or you can return it to the retailer. I was like you want me to return your product? That doesnt even sound like smart business. "Hey man we screwed up so just return our product and buy the other guys..." i just kind of said OK...... Doesnt sound right. but if thats your solution. I swear im not trying to get a free $18 headlight. I just kind of feel like for over $1000 the headlight should work 😂 😂 😂 😂 😂 ive picked up "free" ones on the side of the road that at least had a working head light.

Mostly being sarcastic and having a laugh as i sip some whiskey and relax.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

But are you having fun yet? 
You should have seen the line off?
I would check the whole machine very closely now. What else did they "forget"?
I have gotten into the habit of adding a little fuel then looking for leaks, add some more look for leaks, when fueling for the beginning of the season.


----------



## yooperWildCat (Oct 28, 2020)

Big Ed said:


> But are you having fun yet?
> You should have seen the line off?
> I would check the whole machine very closely now. What else did they "forget"?
> I have gotten into the habit of adding a little fuel then looking for leaks, add some more look for leaks, when fueling for the beginning of the season.


Thats exactly how i feel. "what else did they forget" i mean if all the small stuff is bad..... You know the option to switch it out is seeming pretty good right about now.


im having more fun refinishing the white and ariens then i am with that thing. still think its better then anything else i would have bought in the lineup this year. Only thing else i would have got would have probably been $2600. and hard to say if 2 of these wouldnt beat one of the other option.

edit:
Honestly the thing feels like a beast. Feels equal in power to the 13/33 white i got. Minus the white feels like it has more torque(in the wheels). THe intelligent steering is odd but really cool. Its almost like the white but it sense it so no trigger to pull to turn off a wheel. functionally if i put all the little things aside i wouldnt care about if it were a junker. Its actually a really sweet machine. I kind of wish i could install a seat on top of it and ride it when it blows. lol


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

> Its like a lawnmower style drain plug. Where its the yellow cap. it does not look like you can use an extender. ill take photos of the Locin engine setup in a minute. I need to wash the gas off me before i pass out.


The yellow fill plug is not the drain. It is on the right side at the base of the motor.


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

> "Hey man we screwed up so just return our product and buy the other guys..." i just kind of said OK...... Doesnt sound right. but if thats your solution.


Doesn't bode well for the reputation of Generac particularly after the way Briggs treated the brand name. But even worse if they own DR now, imagine the damage that they will do to that brand. I mean DR has worked for years building an image/reputation of quality.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

deezlfan said:


> The yellow fill plug is not the drain. It is on the right side at the base of the motor.
> 
> View attachment 170014


good catch zavie that yellow plug is oil level don't remove or he will get a mess, the dip stick level is over that level but i wonder what shows on the other side? is there a extension drain with a flat and 10mm headed drain plug? since toro also uses loncin motors i looked at mine and from the toro parts list ,the extension and plug kit is sold if the op wants to put one in latter 

121-0341
DRAIN PLUG KIT1$10.88

i'ts not a pipe thread like we are all used to .it's a straight 12 mm metric so we can't do a rubgoldberg homemade extension 

OP
man do i hear you my toro doesn't have anything but fine mesh in the neck "yes it's cut out now" not some type of gas gauge but it's still a pita to fill with these new gas can fillers CA pushed down our necks ,that plus old age and a bad back forces me to use a pump to fill up my machines , so i use one of these Battery Operated Liquid Transfer Pump still have a little mess but not as much as i do using a 5 gallon can


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

yooperWildCat said:


> Compound that with a "midwest can" safety spout and its 2 terrible designs uniting for the ultimate showcase of safety becoming as unsafe as possible lol


Don't keep using those dangerous "safety spouts". TSC
and other stores sell EZ-Pour spout replacement kits that work with Midwest and Blitz gas cans.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

captchas said:


> i'ts not a pipe thread like we are all used to .it's a straight 12 mm metric so we can't do a rubgoldberg homemade extension


Actually he could make an extension. Pick up some 1/2" OD DOM metal tubing in a drop size, then chuck it into his drill and shave off just a smidgen on the bench grinder. Next using a newly purchased 12mm die cut the proper 12mm threads. Then on the other end he could cut in whatever he wanted to cap it off. Figuring time and $$ your idea of the Toro extension kit is the best route, lol. That or just using a drain pan and existing plug.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

goggled the toro number and found it for $8.99 that makes building one worthless machined extension 2 crush seals and the drain plug


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

captchas said:


> goggled the toro number and found it for $8.99 that makes building one worthless machined extension 2 crush seals and the drain plug


I agree! I would not even bother with my machined extension project. 
I'm wondering what mindset he's in this morning about the generac. Is it a keeper?


----------



## yooperWildCat (Oct 28, 2020)

Zavie said:


> I agree! I would not even bother with my machined extension project.
> I'm wondering what mindset he's in this morning about the generac. Is it a keeper?


Im reserving my comments about it at the moment

I actually had to reach out to the executives at generac. Had talked to the head manager at DR power.

basically all of them have treated me like human trash. But im told im not human trash and when i get a call back it will be better.

They got me my replacement parts. Only because executive contacts reached their executives who forwarded it to the head of DR Power. In fact TSC executives have got the ball rolling on me not being left holding the bag. Even though they offered me a full return if i take it back to the store. I dont want to return it because it is an amazing machine.... On paper. It does have some pretty epic torque. not as much as the white with garden tractor tires. But it also has little 4.8 pizza cutters in comparison to tractor tires.

This is why Tractor Supply is amazing. I wasted about all of my day dealing with their nonsense.


I called them at 8am this morning to find out i was being mocked in the customer service office as the "snowblower guy".
So none of you can claim to be the snowblower guy, until you are being mocked by a company for being the snowblower guy. lol



captchas said:


> good catch zavie that yellow plug is oil level don't remove or he will get a mess, the dip stick level is over that level but i wonder what shows on the other side? is there a extension drain with a flat and 10mm headed drain plug? since toro also uses loncin motors i looked at mine and from the toro parts list ,the extension and plug kit is sold if the op wants to put one in latter
> 
> 121-0341
> DRAIN PLUG KIT1$10.88
> ...



I had to use a pump to drain the oil out today. A hand pump. Apparently dr power sells one for $50 but i just used a $10 harbor freight one. Pumped it out and then filled it back up.


Zavie said:


> Don't keep using those dangerous "safety spouts". TSC
> and other stores sell EZ-Pour spout replacement kits that work with Midwest and Blitz gas cans.
> View attachment 170016


Going to have to get those. Midwest Cans should have a class action over those cans. they are more dangerous than any can i've ever used in my life. Will definitely be picking up new spouts before snow mo season.


----------



## yooperWildCat (Oct 28, 2020)

looks like will no longer be sold through TSC https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/p...d-snow-blower-with-electric-start-sb15130geng 

Not sure if its just glitch or what. does it show up for anyone else?


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

seems you are correct, i just looked and found it removed in full,


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

yooperWildCat said:


> looks like will no longer be sold through TSC https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/p...d-snow-blower-with-electric-start-sb15130geng
> 
> Not sure if its just glitch or what. does it show up for anyone else?


Does not come up for me. I searched for generac and no snowblowers came up. I searched all snowblowers and generac didn't come up either. It did show that they show husqvarna snowblowers as "new". Never saw those before at TSC.


----------



## Mr. JT Monk (Oct 27, 2020)

For those in the lower great lakes area. . . Blaine's has the 28" DR version. . . .

DR Power 28" 252CC 2x Stage Snow Blower - SB13128DEN | Blain's Farm & Fleet


----------



## yooperWildCat (Oct 28, 2020)

Zavie said:


> Does not come up for me. I searched for generac and no snowblowers came up. I searched all snowblowers and generac didn't come up either. It did show that they show husqvarna snowblowers as "new". Never saw those before at TSC.


they had one at the TSC when i picked up this one. I have seen the Husqvarna before. They are nice units. roughly same ergonomics if my mind remembers.


----------



## yooperWildCat (Oct 28, 2020)

Mr. JT Monk said:


> For those in the lower great lakes area. . . Blaine's has the 28" DR version. . . .
> 
> DR Power 28" 252CC 2x Stage Snow Blower - SB13128DEN | Blain's Farm & Fleet



I actually went and looked at one of the DR power 28" on our way down to pick up the white. Which was past the green bay.


Here is a thing I would buy the 30"/13hp or w.e but I would not buy the 28" 8hp. for 2 reasons.
1 the 30" was roughly $100 more out the door for me. 2: is the power factor Mostly based on if i was going 8hp/28" i think is more reputable brands for $1000usd
Even taking retail on the DR at $1,250. Still a better deal. the 13hp loncin. IDC what it says it's gotta be like 11hp max. I do a grader test. Where I drag the snowblower backward on a pile of sand and see how much it can drag/grade. I know it probably wasn't under full load. But it felt slightly lacking over even the white 855w 8.5hp. It has the torque but it doesnt feel like 13hp. I want to put a 1350,1450 or even 1650 after warranty period to just see how it feels with one we know to be of legit specs. With that said. The engine on the 28" I believe was rated at 8hp like a 252 or something. It would probably be great for light-duty or repowering.

there was something else it had too, can't remember if it was smaller tires? It felt overall smaller. less beefiness. reminded me of like the yardman. Still had the auger. I thought about the 28" with a repower. But I really did want it for the Generac name. But honestly, DR may be the way to go.

Oh, another thing I like the finish better on the generac vs the DR power. IDK the coating on this took a hit form a forklift and scuffed it. I don't think the red/orange paint I saw on the DR would do that. Reminds me of the stuff on my other blowers that's really easy to "key". this stuff is like an orange powder coating. Maybe there's is more gloss vs matte and the same coating though so can't really comment if its same coating material hardness wise or what have you.


----------



## TooTall999 (Nov 19, 2015)

Mr. JT Monk said:


> For those in the lower great lakes area. . . Blaine's has the 28" DR version. . . .
> 
> DR Power 28" 252CC 2x Stage Snow Blower - SB13128DEN | Blain's Farm & Fleet


I bought one of these last year and love it. I posted a review in the reviews forum.


----------



## TooTall999 (Nov 19, 2015)

I have pics of my DR in this thread DR Snow Blowers and my review here Dr. Pro 28 First Snow


----------



## yooperWildCat (Oct 28, 2020)

after my talks with everyone. I certainly wouldn't buy the generac, again. appears they are going to dump inventory on unsuspecting people and wash their hands of it. I don't see much incentive to support DR power at all after this. Whatever DR power becomes will just be a broker for cheap junk this point on is my takeaway. I have 0 faith in either management or leadership. They will spend the next weeks blaming each other for the products being pulled from retailers. Something will have to give and be blamed. Which is well deserved.


The man who is responsible for stealing their money took accountability. But like I told him don't apologize to me, apologize to all your coworkers willing to do your job who are doing theirs when they cash their paycheck. All those micro-management positions they have between both companies should hang their head in shame for stealing that money they didn't earn. Every single avenue and department I dealt with failed, not because of the workers, but because of cronyism and the fact that none of the managers and supervisors including those 4 executives at the very top are qualified to be in those positions. I can say that with 100% confidence. They have micromanaged the company into the ground. You have to talk to 20 departments to make 1 decision it appears at face value. Maybe a 1970s business model. but certainly not 2020. Which explains a lot about their turnover rate.

There may be a future for DR power blowers and that's what it should have always been. They never should have attempted to rebrand their blowers.

That is why the worst thing people can do for business, especially corporations is cronyism. yeah, that's great it's your best friend and all. But they need to know what they are doing. Every single person who is being paid "real" money to make it their problem all had the same "I have no idea" what's going on statements. Not a single supervisor, manager, executives had any idea. They were so out of touch with their systems and products it made me want to work at generac for free money.



Tell ya I'm happy as can be I got out of corporate life to farm/homestead on the edge of nowhere. Sadly the only person in the scenario speaking that cared about all those workers who need a job that they are failing with such basic things. Was me. That blows my mind that - The only person advocating why they should be better for all those people who need those jobs.... was me. That was the saddest part talking with generac and DR power. They gave the impression in my opinion that if I cared about workers I should let them just rip off consumers unknowingly. The "it's not a big deal if they don't have an issue" feeling/vibe was thick.

my final impression,
apparently, it's unheard of to want people to get their act together and care about the people who actually need those jobs to survive. I suppose when you make $2500-$5000usd a day (not incl. bonuses) for just showing up and not having to care. There is no real moral hazard or incentive to make them care. In the end, they will find it easier to have done nothing and washed their hands of it, than to have taken the opportunity to better themselves. Every department in Generac being blamed is scrambling to blame the other. Instead of just working together to get the job done. Because they have the worst corporate structure I've ever seen. They cant even escalate a problem apparently. The employees gave the impression they were scared and unsure what to do, supervisors told them to hang up on me by transferring me to dead ends that say to call them back. Knowing they would be the ones blamed not the supervisor. That's why I made sure to repeat several times "your supervisor is telling you to do this, You don't want to do this, they told you to do it". now when the chips hit the floor. They will blame the people at the bottom which seemed a real narrative at the start they would attempt with me. Until I explained what management was and how someone at the bottom can never be blamed for not being trained or informed. They get paid to do exactly what they are told to do. Working half as hard as the person above them.

I had to call generac so much that by the next day the start of the shift I was "the snowblower guy" sadly only one person at the bottom of the company probably making one of the lowest incomes in the company was the only one who attempted to escalate it through a physical internal mail system. But within 3 hours executives had already blamed the man who took accountability. But I don't see how 1 guy at dr power can be to blame for all those departments at generac failing? Of all the people who helped it was 3 most likely the lowest-paid associates in the structure. The first woman who could not look up the part, said "what bolts are they let me find some in the system to send you", she sent me both since there were a discrepancy, the 2nd several hours and multiple associates later, told me dr power closes at 5pm but they had to help me and she could do nothing for me. 3rd being the guy the next day at the call center who tried the internal physical paper mail escalation.


I did my part in advocating for consumers.

In summary, I wouldn't recommend consumers spend money with either brand on these products. Because I don't see them supporting the models long term. Because I don't see them having a long term. Generac and their holdings are really just a lifeline in a world falling apart. They are growing and able to be what they are because fear sales are through the roof. It's not because they are great or do a great job. With that generac should stick to generators. and DR power should enjoy being DR power. if Generac wanted to help DR power they should have really helped pushed DR power branding up instead of much less than half-heartedly attempting their own branding of a DR Power product. Because 100% of them putting generacs 247365 support and branding was designed in my opinion to deceive consumers. When you can only get service through dr power from 8:30am-5pm EST.



For those that want to know about the actual machine. They basically took all the components they could from the most popular/best designs of brands and made them just enough in a way it would not be IP infringement. MTD setup trans, auger 1" bigger exact same as Ariens. Which is kind of why I bought it, cause it presents itself like a $2500 unit for a fraction of the price. It is and it's a beast, the problem lies in losing all faith in the people that I have to rely on to support it. I can order parts now and stock up and probably keep myself good for 10 years. So that would be my advice. Buy anything you have broken in the past to keep yourself going. When I hit a certain point I will start stripping it down and cross-reference every part we might be able to source for future buyers as an internet archive of sorts. I'm very confident 90% of the components can be sourced through others, minus the oddball part that may be hard to find, like a 15" auger per se. But how often do you really see a broken auger impeller?

The point of buying new equipment is peace of mind. Unfortunately, this is the situation one is left with when they have no peace of mind over a machine. Not because of the machine itself. Because when you talk to people you start to get the impression they think it's a pile of junk. They never had any intention of supporting so they didn't and "good luck to you".


I am also predicting you might be seeing some of these orange machines for clearance/closeout. if that is the case. id still grab one but knowing all of the above. That it has the potential to be a throwaway piece of equipment when it fails should be the takeaway. At least to the legal aspect if you buy the extended warranty etc, the service center and those provisions can help you out if you end up with a lemon.



edit: ****to avoid any potential legal issues. im presenting just my opinion on my experience and sharing my takeaway. because I'm not a $2.2bn annual company I present nothing as a statement of fact. Since they obviously know this comment is me. sincerely -The snowblower guy


----------



## Mr. JT Monk (Oct 27, 2020)

Not being judgemental. . but Generac has not been the best company to work for or had the best best long term interests in running a successful business if you look at past business news articles and/or happened to have worked there. Unfortunately, it is far from the only company that gets a group of executives and upper management that just go for the salary and bonuses for the time they manage to be there, rather than earn what they are being paid for. Many of these survive only because of using temporary work force agencies at low pay and compensation for the workers years on end or just hiring and firing year after year. Not to mention the trend to utilize two 12 hour rotating day/night shifts which takes it's toll on workers and family life.


----------



## yooperWildCat (Oct 28, 2020)

Mr. JT Monk said:


> Not being judgemental. . but Generac has not been the best company to work for or had the best long-term interests in running a successful business if you look at past business news articles and/or happened to have worked there. Unfortunately, it is far from the only company that gets a group of executives and upper management that just go for the salary and bonuses for the time they manage to be there, rather than earn what they are being paid for. Many of these survive only because of using temporary workforce agencies at low pay and compensation for the workers years on end or just hiring and firing year after year. Not to mention the trend to utilize two 12 hours rotating day/night shifts which take its toll on workers and family life.


I own a company that does teach and train them for those very things. Actually we help small businesses with scalability to crush terrible corporations if im being honest about my true intent. Or more so i just want people to treat workers fairly and have moral hazards in place for all the corporate people who steal money by taking the job away from people who will actually do it, and need the money. Fitting we are called Your First Help.

No one is perfect we all have off days, but no one has a "i dont know what my job is day" or shouldnt. I had to take care of my grandfather so I do what I can. From my research yes it does appear they are run as poor as can be defined. One of the highest turn over rates for a company i've seen in some time.

As I told the executives I can tell every management position I talked to was a cronyism hire because not one person had a clue what their job description was or how i knew more about their job than them. They dont even know basic terms. I feel bad for all the workers who depend on them for that income, that i can say for a fact. In my video, I had to change the context because at the end of the day this wasnt about my experience. but it turned into me having to advocate for the lowest workers at generac/dr power for managements complete and utter failures. I dont think any of them thought when they started laughing at me at the start of the day it would end up how it did or they would be talked down to the way they were. I told them I define my successes in the amount of people i've helped and jobs i've saved. any one can make money. Im out here farming to give the most vulnerable people food. To do it.

There are lots of companies that almost every executive structure is hired solely for the money. But they are intended to be people who understand. At some point they grow so big they are just there for shareholders and their duty is to be a face at a table because they sat at other tables during good years in good seats. But they are supposed to continue to define corporate structure to what the most modern examples we have coming out are. They clearly do not. Which is why it turned into a dual consumer/worker advocacy. Seems like they arent giving anyone the right tools for the job. So I can 100% believe everything you are saying having seen it through my career.


if you would have told me at the start when i bought this blower my experience would have turned to this. Id have asked for a shot of whatever you are drinking. Now im just completely blown away by what i thought was an amazing company being a wisconsinite.

edit: I saw the 12/12 thing and forced overtime. What a crazy setup. If they treated good workers right, there turnover rate wouldnt be so terrible and the productivity would be higher. But hey what does all the experts in business know. Im just repeating what they say lol.


----------



## yooperWildCat (Oct 28, 2020)

I think your comment is basically my summary of why they aren't worth supporting.

By supporting them we are supporting them treating workers like I was treated = human trash

The only way to get them to change whether they have the best product in the world. Is to stop buying and show them they need to care. That's all advocacy is. Unfortunately. they will still be the best in generators as far as brand image. it worked for every other form of sweatshop and bad labor in our history.


I'm looking at their stock and I'm like... Man, how much hyperinflation are they putting on the books. But then when I think about it they run it like a sweat shop. Probably easy to make it happen. If they end up on clearance for $800 buy one. if not its a hard pass.

Today i went outside and all the stickers were peeling off. again not that i care about small stuff. But they literally cut every corner they could cut to get a product out the door in my opinion. even if it is a great product on paper. or dr power is great. what have you


----------



## yooperWildCat (Oct 28, 2020)

So i just went outside to fire it up. I left both switches in the "on" position. the hand warmer switch was already not lighting up. I went to flip it on and off. The switch is already bad. so guess will put on my own toggle switches.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

yooperWildCat said:


> The switch is already bad.


Ugh, omg


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

yooperWildCat said:


> The switch is already bad.


There's no way I would be keeping that unit given all the issues you've had. Check out your state's implied warranty law. In Maine it gives you complete redress for 4 years. Here's info on yours: Michigan Laws 440.2314 – Implied warranty; merchantability, course of dealing, usage of trade » LawServer
http://www.michbar.org/file/barjournal/article/documents/pdf4article3037.pdf


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

in post 81 he states TSC offered to take it back, maybe he should as it for sure is a lemon


----------



## yooperWildCat (Oct 28, 2020)

captchas said:


> in post 81 he states TSC offered to take it back, maybe he should as it for sure is a lemon


They will take it back and thats still an option.


----------



## hallwax0r (Nov 26, 2020)

Canadian here - bought one of these at Costco. Mine came with auger belts that had issues - they were brittle, slipping and one snapped after first use. Replaced both auger belts, working well now, but sure leaves a bad taste for a brand new machine.
Couldn’t cross reference the belts using the part numbers stamped on them. Bought and installed 4L380s (4L, 38 inch) to replace.


----------



## Mr. JT Monk (Oct 27, 2020)

I'm just bumping this thread a bit since lately, I see a lot of DR Snowblower ads running on my streaming videos sources like Youtube. I've watched a lot of snowblower vids there for other brands and also see a good number of Ariens and Toro ads also.

Since the Generac snowblowers are essentially rebadged DR units . .. . wondering how DR is doing with them?
I see Home Depot, Costco and Walmart still shows the 28" and also the 30" Generac snowblowers available for order. 

And Generac has a full line of them now, but not in stores so far that I could see.


----------



## A. Bear (Jan 12, 2021)

hallwax0r said:


> Canadian here - bought one of these at Costco. Mine came with auger belts that had issues - they were brittle, slipping and one snapped after first use. Replaced both auger belts, working well now, but sure leaves a bad taste for a brand new machine.
> Couldn’t cross reference the belts using the part numbers stamped on them. Bought and installed 4L380s (4L, 38 inch) to replace.


I'm awaiting delivery of the 30" Generac snowblower and would like to have replacement belts on hand in case I run into the same belt issues also. The Gates 4LXP945 number on the belts indeed, have no apparent cross reference numbers. However, from looking at the manual for that machine, the auger belt part number is 40265, which is a 30" belt, but the belts you purchased (4L380) are 38" belts. Can you possibly shed a bit of light on that discrepancy for me? Also wondering if you've run into any other issues of concern with your machine or how you like it in general. Thanks.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

A. Bear said:


> The Gates 4LXP945 number on the belts indeed, have no apparent cross reference numbers.


That's a metric fan belt size: Truflex G 4LXP945 Keilriemen. Länge in mm: 945 Breite in mm: 12.5
So, 37.2" long, 1/2" wide.


----------



## A. Bear (Jan 12, 2021)

tabora said:


> That's a metric fan belt size: Truflex G 4LXP945 Keilriemen. Länge in mm: 945 Breite in mm: 12.5
> So, 37.2" long, 1/2" wide.


Thank you for the clarification, tabora. The manuals for both the Dr and the rebadged Generac machines both list 40265 (30") auger belts. I wonder why there's a discrepancy between the manuals and what belts come installed on these machines.


----------



## ExChiefJim (Feb 19, 2021)

A. Bear said:


> Thank you for the clarification, tabora. The manuals for both the Dr and the rebadged Generac machines both list 40265 (30") auger belts. I wonder why there's a discrepancy between the manuals and what belts come installed on these machines.


Yes, thank you for the clarification, tabora it was a huge help in understanding things. A. Bear I found the same thing with the DR manual. Even with this new information, I was still struggling to find 13mm x 945mm auger belt. The 4L370 is 941mm which is close but I didn't want to be short and have the auger engaging spontaneously. The 4L380 is 966mm but I don't see how I am going to make up the extra slack with the tensioner. So I gave up and went to DR's website to purchase a replacement belt from them and when I checked the exploded parts view on the website I found that part number 402651 is now called out as "BELT-AUGER DR-SB1 24IN 30IN 34IN | Gates Powerated 4L370K/6837" and just like that we have our cross references in US notation.

.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to SBF Jim










.


----------



## Metasyntax (Dec 10, 2016)

Bought a Generac GC2800B (SB13128GENG) from Costco Canada for $1299, delivered.

It's got the same Loncin G250FDS engine that Toro uses except instead of an oil drain extension pipe, there's some extra holes that allow used oil to drain INTO THE TRANSMISSION CASE.


----------



## Mr. JT Monk (Oct 27, 2020)

Metasyntax said:


> Bought a Generac GC2800B (SB13128GENG) from Costco Canada for $1299, delivered.
> 
> It's got the same Loncin G250FDS engine that Toro uses except instead of an oil drain extension pipe, there's some extra holes that allow used oil to drain INTO THE TRANSMISSION CASE.


Oh joy. . . . (sarcasm) Nothing like a well lubed snow blower puck drive. . 
Looks like maybe order the short drain pipe from another brand that uses one.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

@Metasyntax,

As mentioned, you can add an extension pipe on that or some use a Drainzit extension....


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Siphon out oil using a vacuum type oil change device


----------



## ABE204 (4 mo ago)

Oneacer said:


> @Metasyntax,
> 
> As mentioned, you can add an extension pipe on that or some use a Drainzit extension....
> 
> ...


I am ready to do my first oil change on my Costco purchased Generac 2800B. Looking into this horribly placed oil drain plug, It is going to make a mess no matter what I do.

I am hoping to pick up either this extension pipe or drainzit extension. Could you provide a link or correct size for either solution?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

ABE204 said:


> I am ready to do my first oil change on my Costco purchased Generac 2800B. Looking into this horribly placed oil drain plug, It is going to make a mess no matter what I do.
> 
> I am hoping to pick up either this extension pipe or drainzit extension. Could you provide a link or correct size for either solution?


The drain plug bolt is listed as a M12×1.5×15, so either of these Drainzits should work fine: 1012 (1/4" hose) or 1412 (3/8" hose). 
*See updates below...*
If you tip the engine straight away from the drain plug, you can install the Drainzit and then actually use it for the oil change.


----------



## ABE204 (4 mo ago)

tabora said:


> The drain plug bolt is listed as a M12×1.5×15, so either of these Drainzits should work fine: 1012 (1/4" hose) or 1412 (3/8" hose). If you tip the engine straight away from the drain plug, you can install the Drainzit and then actually use it for the oil change.


Thank you! Now just one question before I order.. I went to test the socket size on the actual drain plug and a 12MM socket is to big, 10MM fits perfect. With that logic would it actually be a M10 Drain plug..? Or could it still be a M12×1.5×15 that uses a 10MM socket?

Edit, I contacted Generac Support, Who rerouted me to DR Power support. For Generac 2800B / SB13128GENG, they confirmed the Drain Plug size is M10 x 1.0 and DR Part number: 403561.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

ABE204 said:


> Thank you! Now just one question before I order.. I went to test the socket size on the actual drain plug and a 12MM socket is to big, 10MM fits perfect. With that logic would it actually be a M10 Drain plug..? Or could it still be a M12×1.5×15 that uses a 10MM socket?


An M12 fine JIS flange bolt _may_ use a 10mm socket wrench? Anyway, it's the threads that are important, not the socket size.
This is what the Honda M12 drain bolt looks like...










ABE204 said:


> Edit, I contacted Generac Support, Who rerouted me to DR Power support. For Generac 2800B / SB13128GENG, they confirmed the Drain Plug size is M10 x 1.0 and DR Part number: 403561.


I was going by the Loncin site that listed the drain plug as M10 up to 200cc and M12 starting at 240cc; this is the same as for Honda GX engines. However, your engine model G250FDS is not specifically listed on their engine site, so I would go with what your Generac / DR Power support person told you. In that case, you want the Drainzit 1010.

*To be on the safe side, tip your unit so that the oil drain is above the oil level (on my Honda, a 4x4 plus a 2x4 under that side's track did it, I think) , remove the plug and take it to your hardware store. They will have a metric bolt thread gauge in the hardware aisle.







*


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

Fasteners and plugs are sized by the thread size not by the size wrench that engages the head.


----------



## Metasyntax (Dec 10, 2016)

Oil drain plug is M10 x 1.25 x 15mm with 10mm hex head.
(GC2800B model / G250FDS engine)


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

2 posts in almost 70 months. Nice. And Thank you for your effort in this.
Great.


----------



## bubbasnmp (22 d ago)

I couldn't find the site ExChiefJim mentioned above with the cross to Gates but using the info in that post and the one from tabora showing they are metric belts,
I now have Gates 6734 and 6837 belts. Came across this Amazon review later with the same parts numbers. Have not done the install yet so not sure how they will perform.









GC3000B Generac 30-in Snow Blower, Orange and Black : Amazon.ca: Patio, Lawn & Garden


Find products from Generac at low prices. Shop online for barbecues, mowers, garden tools, generators, snow blowers and more at Amazon.ca



www.amazon.ca







> To help others here are belt specs for the 30” model. 1 Drive belt, original # 3XLP870 Truflex. Measures 870mm, 3L is 3/8”, convert mm to inches and the belt is 34-1/4” x 3/8” . This belt is readily available in Kevlar. Gates PoweRated 3L340K, or 8423-6734.
> For the 2 auger belts, the original number is 4LXP945 Truflex, 40265 on the parts list on the 30” model. Measures 945mm x 12.5mm. Converted to inches is 37.2” x 1/2” or 37-3/16” x 1/2”. Readily available Gates PoweRated 4L370K, or 6837. Amazon has multiple vendors of these numbers.


----------

